# Can my Galaxy be saved?



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello All,

I screwed something up royally trying to update my Galaxy S. I have TWRP installed but no OS. It boots only into TWRP, but TWRP can't do anything useful it seems and I can't get adb or odin to recognize the existence of my phone on multiple machines and usb ports. Am I totally screwed? What now?


----------



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

As a followup, from TWRP I can mount cache and sdcard (those are the only options it allows. When I do that my sdcard shows up in windows as a drive, so there is some form of communication between pc and phone.


----------



## samyfile (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi;
What do u want to do . whit this information u said; your ROM on ur phone deleted and u must install an new os such 2.3.3 on ur phone by Odin
In this case u had better to refer to http://forum.xda-developers.com or search in this site and find ur ROM and flash it on or phone through
Odin .
If u have any other questions ; u can ask me here.


----------

